# Found one



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a 4 supper fish right there:thumbsup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good job dude, that is one badass fresh water cobia right there.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for fixing it PD.


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Thanks for fixing it PD.


At first I thought you caught that fish South of the Equator like in South America or something. Nice fish!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The flathead is the biggest part on them catfish. Catch a 20 lber & the head will fill the bottom of a 5 gal bucket.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like someone has Sunday dinner covered!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys.
I let em all go today. Didn't keep anything.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks muddy Joey. Is it muddy on the river ? Either fishing there Monday or off shore. Not decided yet.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

countryjwh said:


> Looks muddy Joey. Is it muddy on the river ? Either fishing there Monday or off shore. Not decided yet.


Looks like you could walk on it. We only caught 7 catfish and probably fished 12 different spots. Water is 10 deg cooler than last weekend. It was slow slow slow today.

Think I'm gonna fish Miffln lake for perch the rest of the weekend. Hoping it will be cleaner n there.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice. I see you learned from Try'n to maintain control of the nadslapper!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

They'll put a hurtin' on you.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice! Yeah, I was out last week and the water temp had dropped to 77 already. I have yet to catch a flathead. Going to put it on my bucket list. thanks for the report!

www.fishingwithjack.com


----------

